# sharing Netflix account?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

my sister has netflix at her house - through Rogers. I'm with Rogers as well. I've been told you get up to 3?
account users with netflix, and by using her password I can share her netflix account and get it at my house too? is this correct? how's it done? thanks all!


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Netflix is just an account that is accessed using an email address and a password and can be used anywhere. Netflix limits how many simultaneous streams and the number of profiles. So, there may be 5 profiles (to remember your viewing preferences) and 3 simultaneous streams, so only 3 of the 5 users could watch at any given time. It is absolutely not tied to your location, you just need internet access. Rogers is irrelevant.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

+1 That is why it is so much better than Shomi (which will be dead shortly) and Bell's Crave which should also go dead. No one should be willing to be tied to their ISP for their product.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks andrewf. So, if i read u right... we can do what i'm asking about...I can share my sis' account with her password...Correct?


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

You certainly can.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> thanks andrewf. So, if i read u right... we can do what i'm asking about...I can share my sis' account with her password...Correct?


That is exactly what I do with my family.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

what a wonderful woild!!


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Netflix is _meant_ to be used by multiple people at once, which is why it support multiple profiles. Go for it! Choose which level of service you want according to how many "screens" can simultaneously watch.

Use it from any ISP. Heck, use it form a hotel room using a hotel's wifi -- it doesn't matter who provides your internet.

You can even use it when you travel. I use my account from both the US and Canada, but it's the same account.


----------



## spirit (May 9, 2009)

We share a netflix account with our son and nephew.....makes it a good deal. The movie selection is pretty poor most months unless you like some of the oldie but goodies....but we are huge fans of the television series. Love the fact we can always get Netflix when travelling with our laptop.


----------

